# job search agencies



## antoine111 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Can someone help me with a list of Top recruiting agencies in Turkey. I am sure this matter was raised more than once, so if there are older threads related to the same topic, appreciate having the link.

Cheers

Antoine


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

Hi Antoine,

The best way is the recruitment websites, the headhunters mainly use them as well.
Secretcv, yenibiris and kariyer are the most famous ones and kariyer is also the biggest one.
Almost all international headhunters do have offices in Turkey as well.
Among the headhunters, Michael Paige, Nicholson International, Spengler Fox, Adecco, Oxygen, Chronos, Randstad, Egon Zehnder International are good. (of course there are hundreds but these are the ones pop into my mind)


----------

